

Proposal would keep Colorado on daylight savings - toddsiegel
http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_27044142/proposal-would-keep-colorado-daylight-savings

======
toddsiegel
I've heard it said that if you don't hate DST you haven't been programming
long enough.

DST is a huge on convenience with dubious benefits.

Of course I realize that keeping CO on DST would cause headaches as well, as
with every timezone/DST adjustment.

